# Encender bombilla de 55 watt 12 volt



## dazzhall (Feb 3, 2009)

Soy nuevo en la comunidad y en la electrónica como tal, pero estoy muy interesado en aprender.
Tengo el Bombillo de un carro con la siguiente descripción:
*Philips*
HBA BV+ 12V 51W E1 22T
9006 BV+ 12V 55W DOT

Lo que quiero lograr es instalarlo en mi cuarto, para eso necesito hacer un transformador o adaptador, pero no tengo mucha idea de cómo. Por eso pido ayuda.


----------



## electronica-2000 (Feb 3, 2009)

a ok...
entonces esto te sirve:
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Fuente-alimentacion-12-voltios-4-Amperios.html


----------



## dazzhall (Feb 3, 2009)

Muchisimas Gracias, eternamente agradecido. ahora a poner en práctica los conocimientos, por cierto, me podrías dar indicaciones para reciclar elementos como diodos y transistores...?


----------



## jagrmax (Feb 3, 2009)

el circuito que propone electrinica-2000 esta bien pero pienso que es mucho circuito para una funcion tan simple, es mas facil comprar un transformador de 12 v y unos 3 amperes, lo encuentras en el comercio, hacer una fuente  con un puente rectificador y nos condensadores de 4400 uF   y un switch que tambien encuentras en el comercio, tambien puedes usar algun interruptor, condensadores, diodos rectificadores que encuentres en algun equipo como una tv antigua o una radio etc


----------



## electronica-2000 (Feb 3, 2009)

de que aparato los vas a sacar? para saber mas o menos...


----------



## dazzhall (Feb 3, 2009)

de un equipo de dvd, si quieres las especificaciones


----------



## electronica-2000 (Feb 3, 2009)

los diodos se los podes sacar a la fuente...


----------



## dazzhall (Feb 3, 2009)

vale, y las resistencias si creo que las tendré que comprar, porque estuve buscando y es mucho más difícil de lo que pensé, pero los condensadores de dónde los saco, los compro también? y los trans. la misma rutina?
parece que mañana va a ser un día de compras.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 3, 2009)

Lo unico que se le coloca es un transformador de 12v  4 amperios, sin realizar rectificacion ni condensadores.Asi que el asunto es hacer tu mismo el transformador.


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 3, 2009)

Solo ten cuidado al conectarlo...con esos focos es normal que se pongan muy calientes al funcionar, al punto de quemar o derretir lo que se encuentre cerca, tambien es necesario limpiarlo con alcohol antes de encenderlo para eliminar la grasa de los dedos


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 4, 2009)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Lo unico que se le coloca es un transformador de 12v  4 amperios, sin realizar rectificacion ni condensadores.Asi que el asunto es hacer tu mismo el transformador.



ahhh, un poco de coherencia por fin, gracias zopilote.

parte del "conocimiento" es saber que usar, el circuito que le propusieron mas atras es como darle un circuito de un TV color para alguien que solo pidio una radio.

o se puede hacer una fuente tipo switching o sea un transformador electronico , ahi si hace la electronica .
o pone un transformador electromecanico y listo, lo demas es llevarlo por el camino de la ignorancia.
armar arma cualquiera pero saber que es lo correcto no tanto.

le recomendaria al joven que utilice los elementos correctos, un transformador y listo y para asombrar a su señora madre indiquenle como hacer un dimmer para esa luz   con lo cual lograra un equipo atractivo y realmente habra hecho algo con sus manos:
un dimmer electronico y el armado practico de una lampara , ademas de haber adquirido conocimientos iniciales.

saludos


----------



## dazzhall (Feb 4, 2009)

Gracias a todos, aunque al final me dejaron un poco confuso, realmente me interesa la electrónica, pero ni siquiera la he estudiado, es algo más que un hobby que quiero desarrollar. me ayudaría mucho si me dictaran un plano del asunto, ya que dicen que el primero está más allá de lo que quiero lograr.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 4, 2009)

Entonces empezà a estudiarla de a poco... empezà con lo basico... ley de ohm, codigo de colores, agrupacion de resistencias y capacitores en serie-paralelo, teoria sobre diodos, electronica digital, puentes rectificadores, etc...
Yo tengo un librito que me comprè a los 9 años (desde chico empeze con esto jeje)  que està bueno para empezar, si me hago un rato lo escaneo y lo subo...


----------



## elmo2 (Feb 4, 2009)

si solo quieres que encienda el foco, lo mas simple es lo que recomienda zopilote, comprar el transformador que te da 12v y 4A, y conectar el foco directamente al secundario del transformador...

porque una lampara incandescente (foco) puede funcionar con corriente alterna o con corriente directa (como la de la bateria del auto)...

lo que te comenta chico3001 es muy acertado, esos focos se calientan muchisimo, te producirian quemaduras graves si los tocas, y si estan sucios de la grasa de las manos, se destruyen rapidamente al encenderlos...

de verdad estas en USA ? si es asi, puedes comprar el transformador, los cables, interruptores, hasta una caja donde pongas el trasformador en la tienda radioshack...

saludos...


----------



## e-nixx (Feb 4, 2009)

yes , hola amigo,
si es relativamente simple solo 3 elementos
1 transformadorr entrada 220 o 110 volt, dependiendo donde vivas, salida 12 volt y 4 amperes salida.
1 puente rectificador de 6 amperes.
1 condensador electrolitico 3300 o 4400 uF por 25 volt.

y listo manos a la obra
saludos y buena suerte con tu mini proyecto.

bye.


----------



## jagrmax (Feb 4, 2009)

mira, quiero apoyar las dos ideas que se han propuesto, tanto con continua como con alterna, para que tu decidas cual te conviene o te interese, el proposito es el mismo en ambos circuitos,muy facil, te funcionará sin importar cual utilices, te paso un digarama muuuy explicado para que no te pierdas espero  

espero te sirva.  

suerte


----------



## dazzhall (Feb 4, 2009)

gracias, pero la peor opción es radioshack, odo es muy caro ahí, yo encontré tiendas alternativas, aunque sigo pensando que el reciclaje es una de las mejores opciones.


----------



## elmo2 (Feb 5, 2009)

asi es, olvide decir que radioshack es caro...

que bien que has estado investigando y encontraste lugares con mejores precios...

hablando de reciclaje... las fuentes de los dvd entregan 12 v, aunque no son de muchos amperes, si el dvd enciende, prueba si enciende tu foco...

pero es muy posible que no te entregue los amperes necesarios y se apague la fuente..

saludos...


----------



## dazzhall (Feb 5, 2009)

ya, gracias a todos, era más fácil de lo que imaginaba.


----------

